# Platies at top of tank. Having trouble getting down.



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I know I've been away for awhile, there was a family issue, but now I'm back!

Anyway... So I go to bed a few nights ago, and when I wake up, a couple of my platies are at the top of the tank. Since then, all of my platies have gone to the top of the tank. They are not gasping for air, but they keep their foreheads against the surface of the water. Today during the morning feeding, I noticed that they could swim down, though it is with great difficulty. It seems as though they are filled with bubbles. Any help?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

How are your water params? (temperature, PH, Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates). Any other signs of stress, like red gills or clamped fins? I think I'd do a partial water change to see if that helps any, but better see what the experts on here say


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I haven't checked the water, I'm out of test strips. The fish look perfectly fine otherwise. I also find it strange that no fish has died, it's been a whole week of this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When in doubt, change water. 

Could be a "swim bladder" type issue, a salt-distribution issue, a current issue. Try the Pea thing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree...do a couple of water changes...what kind of filtration and aeration do you have ?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

It's a 20 gallon tank with 40 gallon filtration, that's what aerated the tank.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

